# Mee and my dad - Chiang Mai



## Guest

This is really worth watching. Ok it's not everyone's situation, we're all different, but it gives a good insight into a major change in life that affects the whole family (if there are any left behind) when a father heads for Thailand and a new life...)

The blurb:

_“Mee and My Dad” is a documentary that follows the film maker’s journey to Thailand, where his sixty year old dad is about to marry a twenty seven year old Thai woman called Mee.

The film has been selected for the 2008 Sheffield International Documentary Festival and has also won the director, Lorne Kramer, Channel 4’s prestigious Emerging Talent award for Documentary."_

Lots of shots in and around Chiang Mai ...

*video on this page*

Get towards the end, and you wonder how long it will last 

Interesting after the marriage ceremony, the cultural differences that led to a complete misunderstanding between Mee and her new husband. 

Have to say, 'Mee' seems as hard as nails ... you kind of feel sorry for father and son, if not for Mee...

Hmm, food for thought. Stick through it to the end, 30 minutes or so. Found it quite moving, a very well made documentary.


----------

